# Check one off the the bucket list....



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

...FINALLY I can check the box for "keeper cobia from kayak" off my bucket list. Last year I caught so many fish in the 30-32" range it wasnt funny! This year friends have caught them and Ive put clients on them but that keeper has eluded me...well until this morning!

I have a double tomorrow so I decided on my day off from fishing Id go fishing, maybe get a snapper or two for dinner but with a primary goal to load up on bait for tomorrow.

Bait was good today, too good actually. The first spot I stopped at for snapper was so loaded with bait that I think the fish werent hungry! I dropped live cigs on carolina rigs, on jigs, knocker rigs and free lined...nada.

I decided to just get bait for tomorrow and forget the snapper for a day. I had caught a ruby red lip, put him on a knocker rig and dropped him about 20ft down. I loosened the drag on my 5500 SSV and set it in the rod holder and resumed catching bait. I hadnt even had time to get up my bait from my first drop with the sabiki when the rod went off! 

I assumed the fish was a shark and locked down the drag on my SSV and horsed him up. I was happy to see it wasnt a shark for once! It took three gaff attempts and about an additional 10 minutes of fighting the fish after the first gaff attempt to the last. 

Hes not a monster but a good late season fish...Ill take it! Cobia steaks for dinner!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like a solid fish to me! Congrats.

I wish we had some bait in the water over here in PCB. It is scarce this year for us.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I already told u congrats on fb but ill do it again on here congrats man. But u should deff holler at me on one of those days you don't have a charter and let me get out there with yall im gettin tired of fishing the barges.lol


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! Great fish. Thinking of taking up the yak fishing. looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Well done! Congrats


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Dang! That's a nice fish.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

That's a great looking fish!!! Especially for June. Did you put the bat on his head?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & she'll make great table fare!
thanks for sharing & yak 'em up.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish, congrats!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome! Nice fish


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish man!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a length, 45" FL and 48" TL. Anyone care to guess how much she weighed? I weighed her at Broxsons but she wouldnt fit in the bucket so Im not sure if the 33lbs we got was accurate or not. She sure felt heavier then that!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks bigger than 33!! Awesome surprise man, eat some for me


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

You yakers never cease to amaze me. Great catch.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great catch JD!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice job! Bet that was wild!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I looked up the length vs weight and for the 40" that I caught last weekend it was around 40lbs. You can look up "average Cobia length weight" and find a chart. At least yours was on live bait. Mine was on cut menhaden!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ardiemus said:


> I looked up the length vs weight and for the 40" that I caught last weekend it was around 40lbs. You can look up "average Cobia length weight" and find a chart. At least yours was on live bait. Mine was on cut menhaden!


I need to find your chart! The chart I found says 45" FL is a hair over 35lbs which would be my guess.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

nice!! my first two cobe beat the living shit out of me lol. i dont think ill ever gaff one without fighting it for at least 15 minutes. glad to see you got one, i want another. best eating fish in my opinion


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

No less than 33lbs. Length was 1117mm and average age is 4 years for that length. It could be 5 years old.


----------



## Squid (May 25, 2013)

Great catch! Always good to cross another fish off the bucket list!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tarpon and a sailfish are next!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Primus in the house!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats. It's not a huge cobia, but at least it isn't a keeper runt.:thumbsup:


----------

